# Newbie - Low AMH and hoping for IUI at the Chiltern



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

I'm new to FF and new to the world of fertility treatment.  Had very low AMH result (0.39 pmol/l) last week at the Chiltern.  FSH high (16).  Am hoping to do natural cycle IUI.  Am single but my DS's father has agreed to offer his services - can I call him my DSF?  (Am I allowed to invent abbreviations?!)  Anyone else at the Chiltern and/or planning IUI with low AMH and/or going it alone?

Was lucky enough to conceive my 2-year-old DS naturally (but with an AMH in 2007 of 2.7 and FSH of 11).  So that might give hope to some other low AMH-ers.  (As you can see, my AMH is a lot lower now, but I am not surprised at my age!)

Would love to hear from anyone else in a similar situation (in any way!)


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE
(Within this board there's a thread called 'Poor responders' you could pop by and introduce yourself, most of the ladies here also have low amh results.

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Parents general board ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

